# مقدمة عن علم التصنيع



## eng.alkurd (27 يونيو 2007)

هديه من المهندس الفلسطيني
عبارة عن الشبتر الأول في كتاب التصنيع المقرر على طلاب الجامعة الإسلامية بغزة إليكم رابط التحميل
http://www.MegaShare.com/215095


----------

